# New reptile centre up in pontypridd



## deathon (Feb 12, 2010)

hay guys there is a new reptile centre up in pontypridd has a wicked selection of equipments and a few reptiles up there to

Pontypridd reptile centre
unit 26
albion Industrial estate
cilfynydd
pontypridd
R.c.t
cf37 4nx
01443 244330

well worth a look guys plus he's cheap aswell


----------

